# Shed Outdoor Lighting is finally in! See Pics



## Don2222 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello

You may recall I asked what type of lighting you have for your shed. Thanks everyone for your responses!

What-kind-of-lighting-do-you-have-in-your-shed-and-on-the-outside-of-your-shed?
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...utside-of-your-shed.78395/page-2#post-1020766

In my case I had to paint the primed trim boards before installing the lighting. So with the warm temps we had last week, Bingo I got it done!

I was also glad I waited because I finally found some newly designed LED Warm White 2-wire rope light that can be custom cut to 3' 3" increments. I needed 10 feet for each side so 9'9" worked fine!

So here is the site I ordered the rope light. > http://mengmengusainc.com/
I do recommend calling so the proper shipping can be calculated.
The prices and the kind knowledgable technical help was superb! Best I could find on the web!
It does not come with mounting clips which I did not need anyway.

The clips I did have did not fit the custom channel I had built into the sides of the shed up to the peak!
The clip could be mounted in the channel but then would not spread apart to accept the rope light because it hit the sides! So that was my next problem! I took off to Home Depot and Lowes where I spent 30 mins each in every department that had some type of hardware fittings. Hardware Dept, Plumbing, Electrical and Lumber. Finally in the last place I went to in Lowe's lumber dept I came accross plywood clips to hold sheets of plywood together! I got a bag of 25 1/2" clips for approx $5.00. Then I brok off one ear and drilled a hole thru the other. By using zinc plated trust screws I could push the two ears around the rope light and up into the channel and screw in the 3rd ear to the side of the house! Not only did they fit perfect but the metal will last longer than the plastic mounting clips that come with rope light!

So in the front I added a piece of 3/4 quarter round trim to the bottom of the facia board to conceal the lights and the additional side rake trim boards hide the side rope lights going up to the peak!
This lights the area around the shed and does not look like a Christmas Tree!

So with a 3-way switch in the house and one in the shed the lights can be easily turned on or off!

See pics. This was a long drawn out process, but weather proof LED rope lite lasts for approx 20 years!

Click on Pics to enlarge and see slide show!!


----------



## begreen (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks good. I like the effect, but why all the !!? Did you get shocked !! in the process?


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 25, 2012)

begreen said:


> Looks good. I like the effect, but why all the !!? Did you get shocked !! in the process?


 
Hi Begreen

I really did not put in all those faces! Maybe there is some bugs still in this new board!

Oh, I just noticed if you put in two exclamations side by side you get a funny face!

! ! = !!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 27, 2012)

The forum software is treating double exclamation marks as a smiley.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 27, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> The forum software is treating double exclamation marks as a smiley.


 

Yes Smokey
That is correct


----------



## smoke show (Mar 27, 2012)

!!


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 27, 2012)

The electrical inspector failed my subpanel installation because my detached shed did not have a porch light. It's actually a law. I stuck one of those two headed motion lights up and passed but it would have been way cooler to use rope lights.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 27, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> The electrical inspector failed my subpanel installation because my detached shed did not have a porch light. It's actually a law. I stuck one of those two headed motion lights up and passed but it would have been way cooler to use rope lights.


 
Wow, the inspector is tough! You can connect up the motion sensor to the rope lights and not use the floods. That would really be slick! I got my 10 foot rope light for only $11.99 but he can make any length you want. Just go to the web site and give him a call like I did!!
$11.99 and the LED rope last 20 years! Not bad? I think all you need is one of those screw in adapters that have the ac outlet slots in it.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 27, 2012)

I am diggin that shed Don....love the lights...
Good job!


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 27, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I am diggin that shed Don....love the lights...
> Good job!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Gamma Ray

Those new LED warm whites are a nice tone!!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Mar 28, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> The forum software is treating double exclamation marks as a smiley.


 
Thanks...Couldn't figure out why I always had that stupid smiley!!


----------



## Don2222 (May 19, 2012)

Hello

Just found another shed with LED lighting! See red arrow in night pic below.

Shed has 2x6 insulated and air sealed walls!

Outside walls have stainless steel screws into firing strips with a space behind them! See video!
Firing strips were made by builder from California Red Wood Trees from a road clearing project he got for free!

See
!


----------



## tfdchief (May 19, 2012)

Just plain lighting here, but I like what you have done.  May upgrade.


----------



## Don2222 (May 19, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Just plain lighting here, but I like what you have done. May upgrade.
> View attachment 67277
> View attachment 67278


 
Thanks very much for the pics Steve! The LED rope lights last 20 years and are cheap to buy!

Nice shed you got there!


----------

